# Need a friend



## Strikerrr (Aug 2, 2016)

ok so I know this is like a weird thing to post about and all but I live in Melbourne and my mum said I could go to the next furry convention in my area if I had someone to go with. Well, here's the thing... none of my other friends are furrys so I'm just wondering if any of you are from Melbourne and wanted to talk? (I'm 14 btw) 

Thanks


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm guessing this is Melbourne, Australia and not the Florida one?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 10, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> I'm guessing this is Melbourne, Australia and not the Florida one?



Considering the use of "mum" I would assume so.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 10, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> I'm guessing this is Melbourne, Australia and not the Florida one?


Sadly it's the Melbourne Australia and not the Florida one. Although one in Melbourne FL would be nice as its be another one in state I could easily drive to.


----------



## Strikerrr (Aug 15, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> I'm guessing this is Melbourne, Australia and not the Florida one?


Yep, I am an Aussie furry  oh well


----------



## x_eleven (Sep 6, 2016)

Strikerrr said:


> ok so I know this is like a weird thing to post about and all but I live in Melbourne and my mum said I could go to the next furry convention in my area if I had someone to go with. Well, here's the thing... none of my other friends are furrys so I'm just wondering if any of you are from Melbourne and wanted to talk? (I'm 14 btw)
> 
> Thanks



This doesn't make any sense unless they do things _very_ differently in Australia. If you're 14, how is it that you can attend a con without a parent or legal guardian? How is it that your mum would let you go with some perfect stranger you just met on the 'Net? What's wrong with inviting along someone you already know? They can still have fun without having to be Furries already.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 8, 2016)

If you really just want to make a local furry friend, check furry Facebook groups and events and talk to people there. 

Though honestly,  it would be better if you just go with a friend you already know. Introduce them to furries, and maybe they'll like it.


----------



## xKodamax (Oct 14, 2016)

I would go with someone you know in all fairness. I been to a lot of cons such as JMOF and Anthrocon  and they require minors to have a parent with them.


----------

